# puppy fever suffers beware!



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

ok guys and gals meet the newest edition to my home in february!
her name is hatchet shes a red rednose camelot bred baby she is 3 weeks and 4 days old these pics are from today! had to get her a purple collar!:woof:


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

what a cutie... congrats!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

She's adorable!!

*siiiiighs* Oh, how those puppy days fly by.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

So adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable baby girl!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww cutie!!! me is in love


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread... arghh! 
Seriously, she's flippin' adorable. Wow!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread... arghh!
> Seriously, she's flippin' adorable. Wow!


i warned you! thats why i couldnt resist adding her to the family puppy breathe and little toes and the cute little barks! she was born december 24th! christmas baby hehe


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucky!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

soooo cute , congrats


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Seriously adorable, CONGRATS!

Watching Hoarders is an instant cure to puppy fever


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I offically am not talking to you anymore!!!!!! Unless of course you send her to me... hehehehe muahahahahaha

shes beautiful!!!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

lol i had to do some serious finageling to convince the man we should get her i cant wait till shes 8 weeks!!! imma get some more pics friday beware!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I offically am not talking to you anymore!!!!!! Unless of course you send her to me... hehehehe muahahahahaha
> 
> shes beautiful!!!!


hehe you could just come over and play with her!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Seriously adorable, CONGRATS!
> 
> Watching Hoarders is an instant cure to puppy fever


sounds depressing!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

is she from gargoyle pits by any chance?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> is she from gargoyle pits by any chance?


she is from a branch of gargoyle pits,abdul is a friend of mine,her grandfather is broozer
you have a good eye my dear


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

rednose_momma said:


> sounds depressing!


DISGUSTING is more like it... Though some of those ppl need real medical help. It's interesting - always been a science geek


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

rednose_momma said:


> she is from a branch of gargoyle pits,abdul is a friend of mine,her grandfather is broozer
> you have a good eye my dear


 I want one someday.. Again she is gorgeous cant wait to see more.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*0* I want one...No...I have 2...I don;t need another one.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> *0* I want one...No...I have 2...I don;t need another one.


lol this makes number 2 for me! so not excited for crate training and house training............


----------

